# First Spawning Attempt!



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've decide to try giving spawning a go after tons of researching and a lot of debating. I just introduced my bettas, Frsico, a male crowntail and Slug, a veiltail female. Yes, I know, messy combtails, I really don't mind if that's how the fry end up (if the spawn is a success). I don't intend to sell, I'll be keeping some and the rest will be going to friends and family. I have them in my 20 gallon. Going to be adding in more plants and such, seems like I already put in a ton but the 20 has a lot of room. Sadly, no live plants, just silk and plastic. There is only one pet store around where I live so the only way for me to get them would be ordering some. Frisco has been checking out the tank and dancing around Slug's jar.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

that's awesome, Do you have any closer photo's of the fish


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> that's awesome, Do you have any closer photo's of the fish


Tried to get some in the tank.. Sorry its not the best, a little blurry. Frisco won't be still for two seconds. The male is mostly a purple/blue color with red in his fins. The female's upper body is white then goes into blue and her fins are blue and tipped with pink.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I would lower the water a bit. When there are eggs and babies the male will be doing alot of picking up and putting them back in the next and shallow water works better for this. Also, to deep of water will crush the babies(like a full tank,not sure exactly where to much is to much though).


Good luck  lovely tank.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I would lower the water a bit. When there are eggs and babies the male will be doing alot of picking up and putting them back in the next and shallow water works better for this. Also, to deep of water will crush the babies(like a full tank,not sure exactly where to much is to much though).
> 
> 
> Good luck  lovely tank.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So exciting.. Hope it all works out. I have just made a spawn log too, although I would be attempting it for another 2 weeks..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Your female is beautiful.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful pair! Hope all goes well and good luck! Will be following along to see how it goes


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! So far, just a tiny bubble nest and then a few scattered bubbles under the plastic lid. My male still seems more interested in showing off to the female than working on a nest. For the first few hours she was flaring back at him now shes just following him around her jar. I'm not sure if I will be able to see stripes on her, she is very light... She looks darker in the picture than she really is. The blue on her body is more scattered than solid.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have never heard about deep water crushing fry.... but oh well ... the reason I keep the water level at about 4-5 inches is so the male doesnt have to work so hard to get the eggs and fry if they fall. Plus it means I have more water I can add instead of doing a water change for the first week there abouts. I am excited to see the fry. I swear she doesnt look all vt so you actually might get some nice fry from them


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Creat said:


> I have never heard about deep water crushing fry.... but oh well ... the reason I keep the water level at about 4-5 inches is so the male doesnt have to work so hard to get the eggs and fry if they fall. Plus it means I have more water I can add instead of doing a water change for the first week there abouts. I am excited to see the fry. I swear she doesnt look all vt so you actually might get some nice fry from them


I lowered it down to where her jar touches the bottom and the water just comes up to the bottom of the lid. I was thinking the same thing with just adding water, if this works out I'm going to be so afraid of doing water changes for the first couple weeks with the fry being so tiny :S I agree.. her cup wasn't marked when I got her.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is a better picture of the female's colors. Do you guys think she will show stripes with being light colored? 

The male is getting more focused on the nest now! He blows a few bubbles under the plastic lid, runs over to dance around in front of the female some more, then back to blowing bubbles.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It sounds like the male is becoming more focused on his job best of luck  and sometimes light females wont so you will mostly have to rely on body language from her to know if she is ready.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Creat said:


> I have never heard about deep water crushing fry.... but oh well ... the reason I keep the water level at about 4-5 inches is so the male doesnt have to work so hard to get the eggs and fry if they fall. Plus it means I have more water I can add instead of doing a water change for the first week there abouts. I am excited to see the fry. I swear she doesnt look all vt so you actually might get some nice fry from them


I was talking to someone at petsmart whilelook at the dragons and when my dad told them i breed them they were like"oh, i have too. Got to the point of having fry and everything. But i used a full tank and it crushed them"

I don't know what size tank they used, which is why is aid i didn't know how much was too much xD


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

She has some darker color on her body. the light ones that don't show are usually the Cambodians with no body color or marbles that haven't colored their front half.

If you look closely you should be able to see the breeding stripes, however if everything elks is going right and she seems ready to fallow the male to the nest then it should be ok to release her whenever he's ready


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say water cant crush fry... maybe if you had a tank more then 12 feet deep the water pressure would build up, but still its why they stay near the surface. They can feel the pressure from their lateral line probably and when they feel a slight change they go back to where they should be.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with Creat. As long as they can swim, I doubt their sensory organs would let them stay at such a depth that they would be crushed.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bambi said:


> She has some darker color on her body. the light ones that don't show are usually the Cambodians with no body color or marbles that haven't colored their front half.
> 
> If you look closely you should be able to see the breeding stripes, however if everything elks is going right and she seems ready to fallow the male to the nest then it should be ok to release her whenever he's ready


Thanks, so far I can't really see any stripes. From what I've read, her behavior is in check so far. She has not once acted afraid of him that I have seen. When I first introduced them for the first few hours she flared right back at him and chased him around the jar. Now she isn't flaring but watches and follows him around. I have seen her swim downward at an angle, but whether shes actually being submissive or just doing her own thing I don't know. I'm just going by everything I've read as I've never seen the whole process before. The male seems to be doing great. Hes really working hard on his nest now. Yesterday he only seemed interested in showing off to her but now hes blowing bubbles like crazy. He goes back and forth from checking on her to tending to the nest. I think once he has a nice nest built up I'll try releasing her.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

They can't swim at first though, that's why we leave the father to take them back to the nest?


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just introduced them... Firsco nipped her tail to start off. Now shes hiding and hes going back and forth from following her around to checking on the nest. She swims away when he follows her but as soon as he leaves she comes out and sneaks up to him then darts back off into hiding.

Ahhh this nerve wracking... afraid to take my eyes off them.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooh good luck  Both fish are gorgeous.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

TequilatheBetta said:


> Ooh good luck  Both fish are gorgeous.


Thanks! Theyve been together for four hours now and nothing exciting has happened :|


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful fish, especially the female. I would try to breed my betta' since I've done so much research and my favorites tab is FULL of betta info lol. But I sadly can't cause I don't have a extra tank D: I'm so interested in knowing what their fry will look like xD


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

MarinePsycho said:


> Beautiful fish, especially the female. I would try to breed my betta' since I've done so much research and my favorites tab is FULL of betta info lol. But I sadly can't cause I don't have a extra tank D: I'm so interested in knowing what their fry will look like xD


Thank you :3 I'm dying to know what they will look like! I just really hope this works out ahh I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight. I'm so afraid something will go wrong as soon as I look away from them lol. They're really being well behaved, the female has shown no aggression. The male has fin nipped a bit but hes really behaving well. Do you have some sort of plastic bin you could use? I've seen a lot of people on here use bins and such instead of tanks.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure, I'll have to check later.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well they've been together for nine hours now and still no spawning. I'm so afraid to sleep and leave them alone overnight... gah


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as they aren't being overly aggressive with each other they'll be ok overnight. You might wake up to find that they spawned.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, they still haven't :| My female just doesn't want to submit.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope all went well.
I have a 20gal that I breed my bettas in. I had filled it to the top so I could filter it. I kept the water all the way to the top when I had my last spawn because I was lazy. The fry have been free swimming for a couple of days now. So no the water will not crush the fry.


----------

